# Why is my male pigeon trying to mate with my other male pigeon?



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Since I have got 4 pigeons and 2 squabs (2 males and 2 Females) the one male tries to mate with the other male O.O that is very weird, can someone clear it for me ? Why is he doing that?
There is a picture of both males. the white one is the one that is trying to mate with the black one he keeps biting and chasing him around and cooing.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

How do you know they are both cocks/males?


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Because I know, male pigeons have larger beaks than females and they always walk high and are taller than the female so they both are males. The White one mated with a female before, the black one not yet. But I am 100 % sure they are both males from the looks.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

JessyWolf said:


> Because I know, male pigeons have larger beaks than females and they always walk high and are taller than the female so they both are males. The White one mated with a female before, the black one not yet. But I am 100 % sure they are both males from the looks.


Lol 
well if one lays an egg it will prove you wrong.


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

Quazar said:


> Lol
> well if one lays an egg it will prove you wrong.


Ermm I honestly don't think so. The man who i bought them from said that its both males. The white one is a male 100% cuz he mated with a female before and she laid eggs but the other one tries to attack another female and coos her so there is my proof


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

JessyWolf said:


> Ermm I honestly don't think so. The man who i bought them from said that its both males. The white one is a male 100% cuz he mated with a female before and she laid eggs but the other one tries to attack another female and coos her so there is my proof





JessyWolf said:


> Because I know, male pigeons have larger beaks than females and they always walk high and are taller than the female so they both are males. The White one mated with a female before, the black one not yet. But I am 100 % sure they are both males from the looks.


Lol, if you think you know all there is to know, why post a question? 

A word of caution, just because the seller said it was a male, does not mean it is. When I first started out, I purchased 6 pairs once (according to the guy selling it) and I later found out I had 8 hens and 4 cocks...two of the hens were paired up so he assumed they were cocks.




JessyWolf said:


> I am new to pigeon raising ok? So its normal for me to be kinda confused.



People who judge pigeons for a living still can't correctly identify hens and cocks 100% and they've looked at and handled thousands of pigeons. 

Jessy, there have been numerous people on here who've had pigeons for a long time get birds that they THOUGHT were cocks only to find out it was a hen with it was finally topped by another cock AND IT LAID EGGS. People who have raised pigeons all their lives still can't pick out cocks from hens with 100% certainty although it gets much better with experience.

A male pigeon will almost never try to mate another male pigeon...all they do is fight. BTW, that grizzle certainly looks like a cock and that blue check most definitely looks like a hen but again, it's a guess at best. Also, remember this post, it was from a day or two ago


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

2y4life said:


> Lol, if you think you know all there is to know, why post a question?
> 
> A word of caution, just because the seller said it was a male, does not mean it is. When I first started out, I purchased 6 pairs once (according to the guy selling it) and I later found out I had 8 hens and 4 cocks...two of the hens were paired up so he assumed they were cocks.
> 
> ...


My question was not Are those females or males as you said. I only said that the white one attacks the black one. He bites him and the black one tries to escape the bites from the white one. So I guess they are just fighting to show off to the females but again I was only wondering. And what u mean with grizzle and blue check?


----------



## BlackClouds (Jan 8, 2013)

you sure blaze is a cock and are u sure they are trying to mate with each others ?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Two words. Brokeback mountain


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

JessyWolf said:


> My question was not Are those females or males as you said. I only said that the white one attacks the black one. He bites him and the black one tries to escape the bites from the white one. So I guess they are just fighting to show off to the females but again I was only wondering. And what u mean with grizzle and blue check?


If you want help you should try listening, Your question was Why are you male pigeons fighting with each other, A perfectly logical answer was given, Infact the only answer that we could possibly give you was given and you turn around and argue, stating your question was not about what sex they are,

If they are opposite sex and refusing to pair then we cannot tell you why? You need to learn from experience, Generally IME if birds do not pair they are either two of the same sex or sick in some way. Healthy pigeons breed like rats.


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

JessyWolf said:


> My question was not Are those females or males as you said. I only said that the white one attacks the black one. He bites him and the black one tries to escape the bites from the white one. So I guess they are just fighting to show off to the females but again I was only wondering. And what u mean with grizzle and blue check?


Here is your title

*Why is my male pigeon trying to mate with my other male pigeon?*

No male pigeon will try to mate with another male pigeon. Now if you had asked why the are fighting, that's a different story. They fight because they live in a small area and males can become territorial. If their space is big enough, they won't fight because as soon as one is about to get attacked, it flies off and the other male will leave it alone.

Grizzle and blue check the term for the "color/pattern" of your birds. 

I think, and this is just my opinion, if you ask for questions, you should be ready to listen to some answers


----------



## JessyWolf (Feb 4, 2013)

BlackClouds said:


> you sure blaze is a cock and are u sure they are trying to mate with each others ?


Yes Blaze is a 100% male cuz he mated with a female before and she laid eggs. And honestly Blaze always tries to bite Shadow but Shadow tries to escape his bites. So i don't know if he is trying to mate or just playing or just fighting to show off to the females. That is what my question is.


----------

